# Sheffield Court House - June 2013



## Pen15 (Jul 23, 2013)

* Sheffield Courthouse - June 2013
*
Hello Folks,

Seems like it’s been a while since I posted a report, this is mainly due to having a medical condition; the doctors have checked me out and completed their assessment. Their decision to class me as useless, feckless and lazy was a bit harsh but probably true. So there you go, that is my excuse and I am sticking to it!!

I am also getting grief from fellow ‘splorers to post more regularly too. I will try to become more regular :shockedsorry wrong meaning of being regular).

Pen15 will rise to the occasion!

This ‘splore felt quite a personal one and like the character “Golum” from Lord of the Rings, I became quite obsessive about achieving it. I have very strong roots and connections to the city of Sheffield and even though I live a long way away I still have a yearning to go back. So, when the opportunity arose I jumped at the chance to go home.

Upon entering the city I was greeted with confusion. The city has changed so much since I was there last and I would say that it is easier to drive around London than it is to drive in Sheffield. The other noticeable feature which is rather sad but has a positive spin for the likes of us is the amount of derelict buildings which seem to be everywhere. So forget your grand trips abroad and head t’up north to experience the decline of our nation’s heritage and splendour.

I would like to thank those many ‘splore buddies who I have asked for their help and advice on the site (you know who you are  ) and I would like to not thank those who didn’t help too 

I teamed up with my partner* Pretty Vacant71* and a great friend and local chap *Micklemas*.

The only thing that wasn’t in favour was the weather and as you are aware the site is rather gloomy in places.

So now in great company, I embark on a site that has now been done to death. Off we go at silly o’ clock to boldly go where everyone has been before. Yes, both of my friends had already seen the place haha.

History can be found at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheffield_Old_Town_Hall


Enough of my mad ramblings and on with probably very similar images to the rest of you all.

“Ladies, Gentlemen and Bones Out, I would now like to present to you……. The Sheffield Courthouse”!




As with most U E we like to start at the top and work our way down. This is for several reasons




The Clock Tower was a must and when we did get a brighter spell later on, I decided to redo it. I wanted to emulate what I had seen on other posts by some very good photographers. So see it as flattery and not copying

Faces That Light Up













The grand entrance to court. It must have been a very intimidating place.




"ALL RISE"! - Pen15




We were all in agreement that this fabulous building should not have gone this way and with careful planning and funding also without making fancy apartments for the privileged. This site should have been given back to the people of Sheffield in the form of a museum with tour guides. This would have provided work and would have given the local community a much needed boost with tourism and put this once great and proud city back on the map.
But hey, what do I know :sad: ???




One for the peeling paint fans










Finally…. The area that makes this place what it is!




Our entry was somewhat of a comedy of errors and damage was done to both human and camera equipment. Thankfully it was not too serious, but those in the know will understand the perils of entering and exiting.

Leaving was just as much of a story too. The local Magistrates Court security called the police and within seconds, South Yorkshire’s finest were asking us questions. I would like to say that I couldn’t have wished to have met such nice and friendly officers and after they realised we were no threat we had a good light-hearted conversation about Sheffield and other sites. So a big shout out goes to the “Boys in Blue”!oliceman:oliceman:oliceman:

Also for information there is a big “Graff” scene in the city with many talented individuals making their mark. So U E and photography is a must when in Sheffield.

As always if you have got this far, then you have too much time on your hands, but thanks for the endurance. We did another site in the day and no it is not the one that everyone does when they come here. I will post it within the next six months, promise 




Image courtesy of Pretty Vacant71

Thanks for looking​


----------



## Mickelmas (Jul 24, 2013)

Great Set of images Pen15, 
twas a fun filled day but need to work on ninja skills a bit more lol but I suppose given it were a mid week midday exit we were asking for for SYP to hold us up


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 24, 2013)

Your right something should be done before its to late,superb photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 24, 2013)

What a great find looks a great mooch, need more splores like this dude!


----------



## CrazyRacoon (Aug 28, 2013)

Great Photos! )


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 28, 2013)

Really enjoyed reading that! 
Great pics too, 
1 I would love to see soon, but I am no way a ninja!


----------



## beccaboo (Aug 28, 2013)

amazing images


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 30, 2013)

Excellent stuff, a good old tale and well written.


----------

